# Definate Newb Questions



## drummer4life x (Apr 25, 2004)

Ok, just for the record, I'm not a total newb, just a VQ35DE newb. I am fluent in SR20, I'm just trying to expand my knowledge. 

My Dad owns a G35 Sedan and the other night we encountered a 3rd or 4th gen Z28 Camaro. Of course, the Camaro won. This, surprisingly, depressed me. I don't know why.

I've been searching for what mods are available for the VQ since it's a relatively new engine. Of course, I've been searching to no avail. I ask your help with this. If you don't want to list anything, I'd be happy with a simple link, or just a good combination of words for searching, because obviously mine didn't work.

Thanks,
Paul


----------



## Darren (Jan 28, 2004)

Paul,
There must be thousands of different aftermarket parts now available for the Z/G35. I started with a google search which included Nissan 350Z and the part, or parts that I was interested in. I'm sure the same would work with Infinity G35.... I also did just what you are doing. I found sites and forums that are devoted to the Z/G35. Start searching, start asking questions, the information you seek is out there!


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

there is a turbo kit from Greddy... costs 6.5K though...


----------



## TruBluZ (Feb 29, 2004)

Everything that you would put on your SR20, they make for the VQ. Only difference is the turbos. Instead of singles, they make twins.


----------



## drummer4life x (Apr 25, 2004)

How much boost can the VQ handle?


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

drummer4life x said:


> How much boost can the VQ handle?


Untouched engine 6 psi.


----------



## drummer4life x (Apr 25, 2004)

wow thats it? So with cams that would be like 350 horses maybe?

EDIT-What are the differences between the sedan and coupe as far as engine settings? Does the dual exhaust really add that 20 horses, or is it like the cams or something?


----------



## Reaper (Apr 8, 2004)

The HP is lower and the twin exhaust does add a little something. I still have the list of mods of the parts for my G. Also if U had a coupe U could give it duel side exhaust with heavy custom fabrication. You'll gain more HP cause there's less back pressure. I'm not saying do what I did especially on a sedan. I can tell U some good parts but that U will have to email me in private so I know what will be best for your needs.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

James said:


> there is a turbo kit from Greddy... costs 6.5K though...


 its a TT kit, and it runs about 8,000+


----------

